# -



## jw (Dec 18, 2004)

-


----------



## cupotea (Dec 18, 2004)

The Bible and the Future by Anthony Hoekema (Again)
Early Christian Doctrines by J. N. D. Kelly


----------



## luvroftheWord (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm (sporadically) reading:

The Case for Classical Christian Education by Douglas Wilson

The Lord's Service by Jeffrey Meyers

I've had a hankering for a week or so to start reading through Calvin's Institutes. My second job is on a holiday hiatus until January, so hopefully my reading won't be so sporadic for a while.

I also listened to the Doug Wilson/James White debate last night. I found it to be very disappointing and, in a way, kind of worthless. Nothing was really resolved or clarified for anybody. I'll probably start listening to the Wilson/Horton dialogue either later tonight or sometime during the upcoming week. I think that will be better.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 18, 2004)

*Mere Christianity*

Believe it or not, I've never read "Mere Christianity" by C.S. Lewis. I'm reading it now, and only have one chapter left. 

Truthfully, I don't see what all the fuss is about. Why does everyone rant and rave over this being a "Must Read"? It was alright, a few really good points, but nothing I'd ever be interested in picking up again. It didn't "fan my flame of desire for Christ."


----------



## luvroftheWord (Dec 18, 2004)

I agree completely, Chris. Mere Christianity is only merely worth reading.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 18, 2004)

The thing about Lewis is that he is a gateway to so many people. Also recall that he wrote in the 1940s, before most Christian literature even existed.

While Lewis has his errors, he is not groundbreaking. That is a good thing. I HATE so much of this innovative, "see how smart I am" junk that is out today.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luvroftheWord_
> I agree completely, Chris. Mere Christianity is only merely worth reading.





_Mere Christianity_ was highly influential in my conversion to Arminian Christianity. I should have been warned by his comments about the gospel he presents in the Preface:




> The danger clearly was that I should put forward as common Christianity anything that was peculiar to the Church of England or (worse still) to myself. I tried to guard against this by sending the original script of what is now Book II to four clergymen (Anglican, Methodist, Presbyterian, Roman Catholic) and asking for their criticism. The Methodist thought I had not said enough about Faith, and the Roman Catholic thought I had gone rather too far about the comparative unimportance of theories in explanation of the Atonement. Otherwise all five of us were agreed.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 18, 2004)

I am (re)reading Calvin's Institutes
Merle D'aubigne's History of the Reformation: The Time of Calvin
Sinclair Ferguson's The Holy Spirit
NT Wright's Jesus and the Victory of God


----------



## luvroftheWord (Dec 18, 2004)

Ferguson's Holy Spirit book is quite good.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 18, 2004)

I second all the comments on CS Lewis. He is a good writer but not canonical, as many Evangelicals see him.

I just got for Christ-mass J G Vos's Westminster Larger Catechism.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 18, 2004)

I asked for Owens Biblical Theology for X-mess not sure I'll get it. Heard it was excellent, does anyone know how readable it is for dummies?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 18, 2004)

Wrongly Dividing the word of Truth by John H. Gerstner

The Israel of God by O. Palmer Robertson

The Last Disciple by Hank Hanagraaff

I will be your God by T.M. Moore (Moore was my Pastor's professor)

The book of Ephesians


----------



## luvroftheWord (Dec 18, 2004)

I cannot recommend Robertson's The Isreal of God enough. If you want more, his latest book The Christ of the Prophets is a much more detailed and thorough exposition of the material in the first book. I started reading it, but I got overwhelmed with other things.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 18, 2004)

For Lewis, I found The Abolition of Man to be quite good.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 18, 2004)

D'oh!

How could I forget one of my favorites at this point (75% finished) 

He shall have dominion by Kenneth Gentry

Edited to add;

The Christ of the Prophets...sounds GREAT! I will look into that. And Josh, Wrongly Dividing is good, I am re-reading it as I kind of went through it quickly the first time.

[Edited on 19-12-2004 by houseparent]


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 19, 2004)

Ummmm

Since I just finished being slammed with a mountain of projects from school and had no time for reading for quite a while...I intend on finishing a few books for my mid-semester break:

The Crook in the Lot by Thomas Boston
Theonomy in Christian Ethics by Greg Bahnsen
Art A New History by Paul Johnson

All at various stages of completion...

And I'd really like to get started on...
Life of John Knox by Thomas McCrie
A Defense of Liberty Against Tyrants by Junius Brutus


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 19, 2004)

* Willem Teellinck - Historie van de oude mens 
* W.Cunningham - Historical Theology


----------



## Ivan (Dec 19, 2004)

Ephesians --- Lloyd-Jones


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 19, 2004)

1) 3/10 through Robertson, _Christ of the Prophets_ -- superb book. I'll try to review it after I'm through and put it up in The Library

2) Machen, _Selected Shorter Writings,_ ed. D.G. Hart -- what can I say? My spirit swims after this man in so many currents

3) Westminster Standards -- perennially

Books I need to return to:
Calvin, _Institutes, Sermons on Micah_
B.M. Palmer, _Sermons_


----------



## Bryan (Dec 19, 2004)

Biblical Theology by Vos. This book is turning into a long term project. I'm a little over half way through after a couple of months now. It defeinitly deserves it reputation: excelent but wordy.

The Defense of The Christian Faith By Van Til. Got this one this past Thursday and am about 1/3rd of the way into it. First book I actually am reading on Presupposition Apologetics (not counting internet sites). Good book so far, but since I'm not read in philosphy in the first couple chapters I had to stop and think through what he was saying quite a bit.

Bryan
SDG


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 19, 2004)

That sounds great Josh!

Thanks!

Edited to ad:

ORDERED! 

[Edited on 19-12-2004 by houseparent]


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> Revival and Revivalism by Iain Murray



To supplement your reading, I would strongly urge that you listen to Murray's historical sermons on revival and gospel preaching. The best sermon is _The Condition for Powerful Preaching_

Soul-Stirring Sermons


----------



## ANT (Dec 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> I asked for Owens Biblical Theology for X-mess not sure I'll get it. Heard it was excellent, does anyone know how readable it is for dummies?



I've been reading Owen's Biblical Theology on and off for about 3 years or so. It is very in-depth, be prepared to really know the subject well when you are finished reading it. It took me a while to read through the chapters on 'The Origin and Progress of Idolatry'. His use of earlier writings of philosophers, historians & scholars can sometimes seem a bit overwhelming , but I'm glad I stuck it out, I learned so much. 

I'm on page 386 now. I've been kind of reading this on the side due to my other reading projects and life in general.

Also reading now ....
Prophecy & The Church
By: Oswald T. Allis

Just finished the booklet ...
The Legacy of Hatred Continues - A Response to Hal Lindsey's 'The Road To Holocost'
By: Gary DeMar & Peter J. Leithart


----------



## Scot (Dec 19, 2004)

On Knowing Christ - Jonathan Edwards

Secular (health)
Blood Never Lies - Ted Aloisio


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> ...



Thanks for the response, I am always prepared to take my time whenever I read Owens or Edwards, I always find them very challenging but ussually very rewarding.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 19, 2004)

This isn't even right...every other book that you guys mention here I think to myself "ooooo I'd like to read that".


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 20, 2004)

A reformed Baptist Manifesto by Sam Waldron & Knox Seminary colloquium titled The Auburn Avenue Theology, Pros and Cons: Debating the Federal Vision

[Edited on 12-20-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi Josh,
I should be back up and running fully by this evening. Still waiting on the recovery discs from HP; New hard drive is installed........just waiting on the silly discs.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 20, 2004)

Life and Letters of R.L. Dabney
Calvin's Institutes
Calvin's Sermons on the Ten Commandments
Works of Thornwell - spot reading
Listening to Greg Bahnsen's Lectures on Ethics at Ashland Seminary
Listening to Lloyd-Jones on Preachers and Preaching
Starting a massive research project on abortion:
Reading Randy Alcorn - Pro-Life Answers to Pro-Choice Arguments (excellent book!) 
More on abortion on order as well as Dabney's Discussions etc.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> A reformed Baptist Manifesto by Sam Waldron & Knox Seminary colloquium titled The Auburn Avenue Theology, Pros and Cons: Debating the Federal Vision
> 
> [Edited on 12-20-2004 by Scott Bushey]



Is the Knox Colloquium in a book form Scott and where can i get a copy?


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 20, 2004)

It is in book form and I am sure that most reformed bookstores would carry it. If nothing else, most seminary libraries would probably carry it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 20, 2004)

Sean,
See Covenant Media


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 20, 2004)

Biblical Theology by Vos

Always Ready by Bahnsen

Just started Vos this week. I tried starting it a while back but got sidetracked. Hopefully I can stick it out this time.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Sean,
> See Covenant Media



Got it! I'll have to save my milk money for a week or two but I'll get it and read it. I've got an old friend who I recently found out was preaching N.P.P and F.V. it has been very destructive to his ministry. I want to have a good handle on the issues before I confront him.


----------

